# Moving from USA to Australia, moving companies, electronics



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been hired by an Australian company and they are sponsoring me to move there. I had a few questions about the transition such as:

- What should I do with my electronics? surround sound, xbox, dell computer (tower) etc. Are they going to work down there or should I sell them and buy some when I get there? We also got a super nice vacuum cleaner but I can see sparks flying if we are to use it. 

- Moving companies? I see lots of posts for moving companies but most are from the UK to Oz. Anyone know of good US companies? I am recently married so we do have furniture but I am not too particularly attached to anything. Not sure if it will be easier/cheaper to sell our stuff over here and then buy when we get there or what.

- Things to take? What should I buy before we go and move it down there?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't help on moving companies (I just used UPS and didn't have much).

Electronics:
DELL: Will work here, look at the power supply in the box of the PC, there should be an orange switch that changes the voltage from 110 to 220 (older PCs). Newer PCs maybe autoswitching, look at the sticker near the power and if you see: 100-240V/50~60Hz then it will work anywhere, you just need a plug convertor for AU (Radio Shack/Wal-Mart < $10)

Xbox, will work, you will need a VOLTAGE convertor (500w) and its a heavy metal box that will let you run an Xbox that is set for 120V run on a 240V incoming connnection (you connect the Xbox to the heavy metal box). These boxes are called Transformers (Step up and Step down).

Surround sound: Maybe will work, same thing with voltage convertor, need to support the maximum wattage your Surround sound receiver produces (1000W). 

Please note the TVs in AU use 50Hz signals and US equipment produces 60Hz signals. AU receivers handle both types, but US equipment doesn't always. 
However some outputs are universal: HDMI, Component, S-Video, Composite.
Antenna inputs/outputs are by country, so they won't work.
I didn't bring a Surround sound AV device and bought one here. 



therookie said:


> I have been hired by an Australian company and they are sponsoring me to move there. I had a few questions about the transition such as:
> 
> - What should I do with my electronics? surround sound, xbox, dell computer (tower) etc. Are they going to work down there or should I sell them and buy some when I get there? We also got a super nice vacuum cleaner but I can see sparks flying if we are to use it.
> 
> ...


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help with the electronics! Wont the xbox be the wrong format for games bought in Oz? (ntsc vs pal)


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

That's true, but its still cheaper to buy games from the US and ship them here. AU Xbox games are $100 (no that's not a typo)

The TV in Oz will handle all formats, as I have my original USA Xbox (7 yrs old) working just fine.



therookie said:


> Thanks for the help with the electronics! Wont the xbox be the wrong format for games bought in Oz? (ntsc vs pal)


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy cow! Alright I am bringing it!  That way I dont have to work out how to transfer my files (saved games etc) off of it.


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

yup my power supply has a switch on the back. 115 or 230. now to check on the other components, thanks!


----------



## meg21110 (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like all your electronics quesitons were answered. Regarding what to bring or buy. You can get nearly anything you need in Australia (they've got Target and similar local companies as well). But if you're company is moving you and assisting with the cost, depending on how long you are staying I would suggest bringing a fair amount. 

I didn't think it would be easy enough to buy things and it is, but the first month or so, you spend a lot of money getting yourself set-up. So think about the things you use every day or that you love and pack them.


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

For voltage converters would these work and are these good prices:
- FRYS.com | PHILMORE 48-1310
- FRYS.com | Philmore ST500


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

First one: NO NO NO NO (110V input, only if you want to see smoke). Remember this always 240V Input, 110V output. Some are switchable (that's OK).

Second one, correct, price is fine. 
FRYS.com*|*Philmore ST500

This is the right track. I have two, one 1000w and one 500w. I then plug in one of the US (6 plug) power boards ($5 Home Depot style) and then plug in the various US plug devices. As long as the total < the output of the transformer (500w, 1000w) you're good to go.

The only really heavy devices are plasma TVs and Laser Printers. While a Laser printer uses about 200w while running, at startup it uses 1000w, so your transformer should always cover maximum wattage for the device you intend to plug into it. Then no nasty fuses being blown (they usually come with a spare). 



therookie said:


> For voltage converters would these work and are these good prices:
> - FRYS.com*|*PHILMORE 48-1310
> - FRYS.com*|*Philmore ST500


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool thanks! I will get a couple 500W ones and a 1000W one for surround sound system. Also got to get one that will cover straighteners and hair dryer for the wifey


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck. They're heavy f*ers (10-20 pounds and solid). Don't drop it on your feet.

You might want a higher one for your Surround system as some of those put out more than 1000w (look at the specs of the surround sound system). 



therookie said:


> Cool thanks! I will get a couple 500W ones and a 1000W one for surround sound system. Also got to get one that will cover straighteners and hair dryer for the wifey


----------



## Kristar (Dec 9, 2010)

therookie said:


> I have been hired by an Australian company and they are sponsoring me to move there. I had a few questions about the transition such as:
> 
> - Moving companies? I see lots of posts for moving companies but most are from the UK to Oz. Anyone know of good US companies? I am recently married so we do have furniture but I am not too particularly attached to anything. Not sure if it will be easier/cheaper to sell our stuff over here and then buy when we get there or what.
> 
> - Things to take? What should I buy before we go and move it down there?


I am moving to Australia in the middle of next year and I have been using this site for tips on what to do, this includes advice on electronics. 

Australia Moving & Removals Guide - Information on Relocating To Australia

They are a British company but they do US to Australia moves-hope this helps!


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey great thanks! This company also seems VERY reasonable: Welcome to UPakWeShip.com

Has anyone every heard of or used them?


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

Also had a question about a vacuum cleaner. We were given a super nice dyson dc17 (regular 450) and would like to take it with us but not sure if that would work well plugged into a transformer or if it would be worth it.

Not sure that we can take it back either.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to check if it takes power at 240V/50 Hz. As it has an electric motor the 50 Hz part also matters (USA is 60Hz normally). If it doesn't then I don't think it will work well with a transformer (transformers can change voltage, but not the 50 Hz part). Also you'd need a very heavy transformer as vacuums use a lot of watts (max 2400W in an AU socket, 1800 Watts in a USA socket).

Unfortunately I think you'll need to leave it there and they (Dyson) cost a LOT here.



therookie said:


> Also had a question about a vacuum cleaner. We were given a super nice dyson dc17 (regular 450) and would like to take it with us but not sure if that would work well plugged into a transformer or if it would be worth it.
> 
> Not sure that we can take it back either.


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

Sad day. Well we actually were able to return it but only got store credit. Thanks for advice on not bringing it!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, the AU PAL games won't work on your US NTSC XBox, however US games are cheaper than AU games so just pay the postage and import your games. Also many US games come out before they come out in AU.



gandy said:


> Thanks for the help with the electronics! Wont the xbox be the wrong format for games bought in Oz? (ntsc vs pal)


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

*Movers*

Did you find a good mover? We are moving from San Fran to Canberra in January and will need a container, but I dread being the one to pack it! Any suggestions?


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

ashsmoen said:


> Did you find a good mover? We are moving from San Fran to Canberra in January and will need a container, but I dread being the one to pack it! Any suggestions?


Our company showed up at the house in Seattle, put everything in boxes, loaded the container and delivered to our house in Melbourne. But they took 5 months to do it so I wouldnt go with them.


----------



## rgl777 (Aug 1, 2011)

therookie said:


> Our company showed up at the house in Seattle, put everything in boxes, loaded the container and delivered to our house in Melbourne. But they took 5 months to do it so I wouldnt go with them.


Can you tell me how long it took you from getting your offer and moving to Australia? Curious as i am in the process of finding work and relocating.....


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

I think that will depend on the company. After the offer we had about 2 months to get everything sorted.


----------



## rgl777 (Aug 1, 2011)

therookie said:


> I think that will depend on the company. After the offer we had about 2 months to get everything sorted.


Happy to hear...


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

Depending on your field, it may be easier to get a visa to move over to aus, find a job and get them to sponsor you. Are you currently in NZ?


----------



## rgl777 (Aug 1, 2011)

therookie said:


> Depending on your field, it may be easier to get a visa to move over to aus, find a job and get them to sponsor you. Are you currently in NZ?


No, i am in the USA and working with a recruiter to find me a job! I am a Design Engineer and needing to be sponsored....i have my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Kwamawingu (Apr 12, 2011)

*moving to OZ*



therookie said:


> I have been hired by an Australian company and they are sponsoring me to move there. I had a few questions about the transition such as:
> 
> - What should I do with my electronics? surround sound, xbox, dell computer (tower) etc. Are they going to work down there or should I sell them and buy some when I get there? We also got a super nice vacuum cleaner but I can see sparks flying if we are to use it.
> 
> ...


Hi Rookie,
My husband and I moved here from the US 11 years ago. We got rid of most of out stuff but most of it was old. I have bought quite a few electronics on trips back to the States and just use converters here. If you have good stuff DON'T SELL! Australia is quite a bit more expensive because we don't have the level of competition that you have there. Also, there is little manufacturing here because the min wage is so high. You will have to research the cost of shipping things unless your company is covering that. Shipping may make it worth selling there and rebuying. Just make sure what you want is actually available here.
Best of luck!
SGS


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey I am here now and have not found cheap converters. What stores would you recommend?


----------



## Kwamawingu (Apr 12, 2011)

I got mine off Ebay, of course! I think I paid $0.99 AUD including postage! I found that most of my electronics were compatable, just needed the correct plug.
Where have you ended up?


----------



## therookie (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh ya I would need not just the converter plug but a step down converter for the voltage...

Melbourne


----------

